# Mussels In White Wine And Garlic



## zippy12 (Apr 8, 2018)

2lbs live mussels
2cups dry white wine
2large shallots, finely chopped
2garlic cloves, finely chopped
1⁄2teaspoon salt
1⁄3cup mixed fresh herbs (such as flat-leaf parsley,chervil,or basil,chopped)
3tablespoons butter, cut into pieces
2Tbls olive oil








simmer Shallots in olive oil
after 2 min add garlic
after 3 min add white wine and salt
simmer reduce by half
Turn heat on high

Add Mussels and cover with lid
stir occasionally and when all are open take off burner and eat

Sorry the the crows got to the pot before a picture!





Make sure you have some french bread for dipping into pot liquore


----------



## idahopz (Apr 8, 2018)

That looks great!  My wife loves mussels, clams, and shellfish of all kinds, and having a good dipping liquor is golden


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
Great job!
I could eat that all day long!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks great Zippy. . . . Going to give that recipe a go!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2018)

Zippy,

When do you add the mixed herbs and butter?

John


----------



## zippy12 (Apr 8, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Zippy,
> 
> When do you add the mixed herbs and butter?
> 
> John



After the Mussels are opened.  I take the dutch oven off the burner and gently mix in the herbs and butter.  NOTE! - when dipping bread in the sauce dont disturb the bottom.  The bottom contains sand from the Mussels....


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2018)

LOL!  Got It. . . . . Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2018)

Not keen on mussels. But I bet this rocks with little necks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks Awesome, Zippy!!:)
Like.
I'd bet I'd love them, if I wasn't afraid to try them.
I love Clams & all kinds of other Seafood!!

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Great job, zippy. Moules Marinière is one of our favorite dishes and we prepare it often. Simple ingredients, easy preparation, and one of the most satisfying meals I can think of.

I frequently prepare exactly as you have but I often deviate a bit depending upon my mood. Sometime I'll add a robust Dijon and/or minced anchovies to the shallots and garlic while they're sweating. Other times I'll substitute a dry hard cider for the wine as it's prepared in Normandy. If we're in the mood for a creamy sauce, I'll add some homemade mayonnaise or crème fraîche when finishing. Whatever preparation is used, they're all good. Inexpensive fast food at its best.

Like!


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Zippy!!:)
> Like.
> I'd bet I'd love them, if I wasn't afraid to try them.
> I love Clams & all kinds of other Seafood!!
> ...



Don't be afraid Bear. . . . Mussels are really good!  Great taste and I'll bet with this recipe would taste even better!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Don't be afraid Bear. . . . Mussels are really good!  Great taste and I'll bet with this recipe would taste even better!
> 
> John




I always wanted to try them, but a few years ago, my Son had some Mussels in Jersey at a picnic, and he got so sick that night he thought he was going to die. We thought it was just bad Mussels, since it was at a backyard picnic.
So he got some at a restaurant & the same thing happened. Dr said he's allergic to them.
So like I said although I love clams and all other seafood & shellfish, I'm afraid to try Mussels because he is my Son & if I got as sick as he did, as bad as my health is, it would surely kill me.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks good to me, but here again, one of my forbodened foods.
Shellfish scares my doctors. :confused:

I am curious about something....
_"Add Mussels and cover with lid..."
_
They going to jump out? Or muscle their way over the top? :rolleyes:


----------

